# Does dianabol give you permanent gains?



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have read quite a lot about dianabol only cycles. I would like to know from peoples past experieces with dbol, if it gives you permanent gains. If it did please post your cycle and results.

thanks


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing gives permanent gains!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if it did mate, dynamo would have been Mr Olympia, not Dorian yates, but by god i wish it bloody did lol.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've heard taking a mans love gun up your bum twice a day will show some solid long lasting growth, No pain No gain...


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

If that were true everyone on this board would be huge and would have no need to spend any more money on gear!

Unfortunatley this is not so!


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

andysutils said:


> if it did mate, dynamo would have been Mr Olympia, not Dorian yates, but by god i wish it bloody did lol.


I don't get it. Does dynamo take dbol?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Nobraincells said:


> I don't get it. Does dynamo take dbol?


yes, how else do you think he did that 140kg bench.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

andysutils said:


> yes, how else do you think he did that 140kg bench.


cheating roider lol


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> If that were true everyone on this board would be huge and would have no need to spend any more money on gear!
> 
> Unfortunatley this is not so!


Then what sort of cycle will give me permanent gains if I have not reached my natural limit?


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> Then what sort of cycle will give me permanent gains if I have not reached my natural limit?


I think the point is nothing gives 'permanent' gains mate. You still have to keep up with the hard work even after the drugs are finished.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

you wont get permanent gains if you dont keep up on a good diet and training regime.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Not even muscle you build naturally is necessarily "permanent gains"


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> Then what sort of cycle will give me permanent gains if I have not reached my natural limit?


you mean to say dry gains, gains which arent 80% water lol, look at compounds like trenbolone, anavar, winstrol, t-bol, those are ones off top of my head, but it doesn't really matter, just make gains.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Not even muscle you build naturally is necessarily "permanent gains"


Hey, is that your pic. You look like a beast. Whats yor diet training and cycle like?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Yeh that's me mate, i'm far from a beast but i'm on the right track, thanks though!

Just making the transition from a diet to bulking calories so just been adding in what i feel is right, i'm actually right this minute about to calculate my intake lol.

I know it's quite close to, 430pro, 200carbs, 100fat...

Gear, i've done a var only cycle at 50mg/day for 8 weeks to help with muscle preservation while i dieted. second was test enanthate, 500mg/week for 8 weeks and i'm just coming to the end of my third cycle which will have gone to 12 weeks coz i had 1 week holiday starting week 9 so on for a few more weeks after, then off. Gear wise, in these past 10 weeks i've used, test, masteron and h-drol (pretty much the pro-hormone version of turinabol) 500 test/week, 400 mast/week, 75/day h-drol (first 6weeks)

Training atm is, mon-chest,bi's. wed-legs. fri-delts,tri's. sat-back,traps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

andysutils said:


> yes, how else do you think he did that 140kg bench.


Please tell me you don't believe this ^^^ he used hollowed out plates and got the weight lifter in on it (you could see he was fake straining)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read quite a lot about dianabol only cycles. I would like to know from peoples past experieces with dbol, if it gives you permanent gains. If it did please post your cycle and results.
> 
> thanks


Of course dianabol can give you keepable muscle gains. You'll have to work for it though it's not a quick permanent fix.

You get out what you put in, this means correct nutrition with adequate kcals/protein has to be in place, you will have to train hard and out of your comfort zone, and make sure you get a good nights sleep, Pretty much the basics lol some people forget this and rely on the steroid to do the work yielding little results.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> *It absolutely will,* because it will give you strength gains....using more weight with good form will result in increased muscle growth compensation...that will stay when you discontinue dbol....


it absolutely wont. you cant say it will give permanent gains. no steroid does. read what all the previous posters wrote.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

anab0lic said:


> It absolutely will, because it will give you strength gains....using more weight with good form will result in increased muscle growth compensation...that will stay when you discontinue dbol....





m118 said:


> it absolutely wont. you cant say it will give permanent gains. no steroid does. read what all the previous posters wrote.


The previous poster and you are mistaken then.

Basic:

90% of the total volume of muscles are composed of muscle proteins, including contractile proteins actin and myosin.

When a muscle cell is activated by its nerve cell, the interaction of actin and myosin generates force through so-called power strokes. The total force depends on the sum of all the power strokes occurring simultaneously within all of the cells of a muscle.

The increase in strength that dbol gives (even over a short period of 6-8wks) is enough to cause permanant enlargment of the muscle cells and neural adaptations that enhance nerve-muscle interaction.

This followed by periods of rest causes enhanced muscle protein synthesis and incorporation of these proteins into cells causes hypertrophy.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mars said:


> The previous poster and you are mistaken then.
> 
> Basic:
> 
> ...


but asssuming youve been training long enough to warrant using gear, wouldnt the mind muscle connection already be pretty advanced?

and once the gear is discontinued there is nothing to garuantee to the gains will be permanent otherwise everyone who ever uses would just get bigger and bigger. as i said, like posters have written. steroids or not, its all about consistency, diet and training. if these arent in place, how can the gains be permanent?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

m118 said:


> but asssuming youve been training long enough to warrant using gear, wouldnt the mind muscle connection already be pretty advanced?
> 
> and once the gear is discontinued there is nothing to garuantee to the gains will be permanent otherwise everyone who ever uses would just get bigger and bigger. as i said, like posters have written. steroids or not, its all about consistency, diet and training. if these arent in place, how can the gains be permanent?


So between cycles does everyone shrink back to pre-steroid size?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

in my experience ive keep most of my gains ive gone from 13 and half stone to 17 stone now within 2 years only done 2 dbol only cycles untill recently


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

you need to keep lifting as heavy as you can. if your muscles are not being used to lift those heavy weights then your body realises it doesnt need those muscles anymore so it has no purpose to hold on to them


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gridlock said:


> So between cycles does everyone shrink back to pre-steroid size?


its not black n white. in theory, the majority of gains should be maintained if everyhting is in place (eating, training, sleep etc...) but if you're past your natural max... thats a different story.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

m118 said:


> its not black n white. in theory, the majority of gains should be maintained if everyhting is in place (eating, training, sleep etc...) but if you're past your natural max... thats a different story.


and if you get shut down so bad that you have the test level of a little girl for a few months then good luck holding onto gains! lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

m118 said:


> *but asssuming youve been training long enough to warrant using gear, wouldnt the mind muscle connection already be pretty advanced? *
> 
> and once the gear is discontinued there is nothing to garuantee to the gains will be permanent otherwise everyone who ever uses would just get bigger and bigger. as i said, like posters have written. steroids or not, its all about consistency, diet and training. if these arent in place, how can the gains be permanent?


I agree, but i wasn't making assumptions, i was posting with relevance to OP's position and his first dbol cycle.


----------

